# Do you think he is 100% Vizsla



## justinmel17 (Apr 5, 2011)

Hey all, 

I was wondering what everyone thought about Cooper. I rescued him from the pound in July of 2010 when he was 6 months. After doing research I have decided that he is at least half Vizsla. He has the look I think minus the completely amber eyes and he definitely has the temperament and mannerisms. In these pictures he is a year old. Thanks...


----------



## Kailua (Feb 12, 2009)

Cute dog, but I don't think he's 100%, maybe half.


----------



## MaggieD (Jan 28, 2011)

Looks very much like a Rhodesian Ridgeback without a ridge to me! I grew up with a Rhodesian and your pup is VERY similar! The black nose really gives it away that he isnt a full Vizsla and prob a rhodesian. His head shape, nose and color are the exact same as a ridgeback. Many ridgebacks, about 1 per litter, are born without a ridge on their back and the breeders put them down because it doesnt meet breed standards (quite sad). He could easily be a mix of a vizsla and ridgeback too. Thats just my opinion though!


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Just my opinion... I think he looks predominantly Vizsla, but with a little something else mixed in. Cooper reminds me of my last dog. After a long and happy life, she went to meet her Maker in the Fall of 2009. Anyway, I think Cooper is mostly Vizsla, but not 100%. The temperament being "spot on" is a big clue. The unique Vizsla personality is passed on through the genes, just as appearance is. 
_p.s. Cooper is a cutie pie!_


----------



## kellygh (Oct 25, 2010)

Cooper looks like he has Ridgeback in him to me too. That or some Lab maybe? The nose and eyes are darker than a V, and his body is not as "cut" (at least from what I can see). As the previous post said, I believe mannerisms are a big clue to what you may have. Regardless, Cooper is very handsome! 1/2 V with anything I can think of that Cooper resembles is a very appealing package! What a wonderful friend you have found 


I didn't see the 2nd pic the 1st time around which shows a bit more V in his body cut.


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

No. He could be a mix with some V or Ridgeback.


----------



## justinmel17 (Apr 5, 2011)

Mswhipple, 

Sorry for your loss, do you have any pics of her you could post? 

Thanks


----------



## DixiesMom (Feb 5, 2009)

I have to disagree, Cooper looks very much like the winning vizsla from the show I was at last weekend. While his nose is decidedly darker, it is not black. I can't tell from the angle what his coat is like...looks like either he is a bit heavy or his coat is thick.

Honestly, doesn't matter one way or the other, you love him and he loves you and that is ALL that matters.

Pretty boy.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

justinmel17, thank you for your kind words! I wish I had a decent photo of her to post, but unfortunately, I lost them when I had my old computer recycled. Didn't plan ahead. She was a great dog, and I still miss her. She looked a lot like Cooper (above). _He is a very handsome boy!_


----------

